# Exarmys Stealth grow



## Exarmy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Guys.

Well my setup is finally finished ive been planning and building. I still have a little tweaking but for the most part shes done. On a stealth scale of 1 to 10 I would say about a 7 or low 8. I say this because Im useing a 4 in vortex fan and i think it wouldnt be as loud if I had found a way to cram it inside the box. But not bad. I will be sleeping in the same room as it if that gives you a clue.
It still needs a little tweaking my temps are a little high....around 88.....but **** i have a 400w hps light in a little *** box and 88 is pretty good......but im thinking about adding another 4in intake but i dont know well see.

AS far as equipment goes.

Digital Green house 400w digital ballast
400w hps agro bulb
400w mh conversion bulb
4in vortex fan
elf carbon filter
fiberglass insulated ducting
htgsupplys euro reflector
as far as pots im useing 8lt sterilte trash cans

the size of my box is 
26 inches X 28 in x 40 in
I only have 37 in of grow room.......no biggie im an lst expert

Now I put 8 Lowlife AK47 seeds and 2 Dr Chronic's Biggie Smalls in jiffy plugs last night. The plan is to let the 2 B.S. veg until after the autos are done. Then Im going to clone the **** out of the females and flower
on with the pictures


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds like ya got'er all planned out :aok:

good luck, dude


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking good. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Nice Job On Your Box!!
That Ducting You Used Usually Quits It Down A Lot.
If You Would Not Used The Fiber Glass Covered You Would Have Had A Heck Of A Time Sleeping!!
Good Luck On Your Grow!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*goodluck :48: *


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

i like that stealth box.. good work.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 22, 2008)

Your days of meager yields with CFLs are now over, my friend!!!

 You're gonna be geeked when you see what the difference is with that Digi 

 Don't forget, I have a spare 400w HPS bulb (only used for about 50 hrs) if ya need a backup!


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking great exarmy!  My husband's ex-navy and is always coming up with cool inventions for our grow too!  I'm sending you good green vibes :joint4:


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks muddy.....but check out this luck, so I had the home depot 400w hps bulb then When I ordered I asked for the conversion bulb instead of the hps.....and guess what they sent me....the hps....but when I called to complain they said no problem well you keep the hortilux bulb and well send you the conversion for freee......so I have one to spare if you need it also 

lets see how my yeilds get bigger with 2 gallon trash cans also .......woowoo ounces hear we come not to mention 8 of the beutiful plants......

thanks for the vibe GM......im actually a disabled vet.....glad to hear your hubby served....we need everyone we can get.


I also failed to mention my growing method.

Im an organic ish guy....I live for Fox Farm.....
soil
2 2lts of Fox Farm Ocean Forest
soil amendments
1 2lt bottle of periltite
1 2lt bottle of vermiculite
1 cup Dolimite Lime

Nutes
Super thrive for B1
Fox Farm Grow Big
Fox Farm Big Bloom
Fox Farm Tiger Bloom
Fox Farm Beastie Bloom

And I only use R/O


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 22, 2008)

That's a good mix, Exa..and GREAT job on the cabinet, man. It looks real nice, man!


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice, lets see what that awesome cab can do! IMO Much Love.


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 22, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> thanks for the vibe GM......im actually a disabled vet.....glad to hear your hubby served....we need everyone we can get.



:yeahthat: could not agree more!  I am very pro mj for medical use---especially for veterans---i've seen how much it's helped physical, emotional, and spiritual pains and y'all deserve it


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.......this is the part that sucks......wait!!......did it sprout?! no .......not yet another 3-4 days


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Well guys well call today 23 Aug day 1.

Biggie small #1 is the faster with its seed helmet and skin off
Biggie small #2 has its hemet off but not the skin
Low life AK-47 #1 head not out of soil yet but already sprout is out of jiffy cube

I also went ahead and put the jiffy cubes in there own 2 gallon trash can.....(thanks Muddy)

but this time im trying something new 1 have 4 trash cans 3 ak's and 1 biggie of the soil listed above
and I have 4 others with a soil called berger?.......its super light and airy and I also added the 2lts perlite and vermiculite to it. its going to be a little experiment to see if i can get a yeild difference. wish me luck and stay tuned


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 23, 2008)

well to my suprise after going and grabbing some pics. Do to the joyous occassion of me haveing plants again I found another ak47 poping its head into the new world.

Also a side note. I talked to company about conversion bulb and was told i will have it on monday











Biggie small number 1




biggie smalls 2




Auto AK47 #1




And last but not least Auto AK #2


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work on the cab. Looks and sounds like it will work like a charm. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I know that company you bought your light from...they are the bomb-diggity! It's amazing to call a place that popular and get to speak to the Honcho!

 I'm glad you're finally getting a decent setup goin, ExA. You've been through enough and ya deserve it 

 Let me know what I can do if ya need any help, Soldier!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet grow &  build... Ok pat your self on the shoulder just once.lol


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 23, 2008)

Erm....you have Auto AK??


 *coughs til he pukes*

 

 


:hubba:


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

So I got my conversion bulb yesterday  im so happy. And with a little luck and not really thinking about heat difference between the to. But with my MH my box stays 5 degrees over ambient! Which means its 75! woohooo! But when I had my HPS bulb in my temps stayed around 80. Not the best but if yall knew how jacked up some of my last grows boxs where. Youd be happy to. I just cant beleive I can finaly keep the doors closed w/o worrying about temps. 

If any newbie whats some pointers for your setup feel free to ask me. I dont want you to waste as much money as I have just to get growing.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Would  this happen 2 be auto AK??? sweet if so...Can't wait to watch these babies grow


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

Lookin good I just put 2 more auto white russians and 2 more diesel ryder seeds to germinate last night.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

I put 1 more in the other day due to I think I got to stoned and didnt put one in the jiffy cube when I did the others  

But with the way the things have exploded in growth the last 3 days not alot of new growth just in size. I think im going to wait until sunday to show yall something. Im expecting to have my first 5 fingures by then. 
I am also going to give them some super thrive on the next jiffy cube rehydrateing.:hubba:


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Would this happen 2 be auto AK??? sweet if so...Can't wait to watch these babies grow


 
Yes they are.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

So I was just thinking. Ive heard that these auto ak are heavy yeildiers, as is biggie smalls. What are yalls oppions on this cross. I know ill have at least 1female and 1 male. 
And
would you cross fem AK to male **. I would not want to create a completely new strain just add to the yeild.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> So I was just thinking. Ive heard that these auto ak are heavy yeildiers, as is biggie smalls. What are yalls oppions on this cross. I know ill have at least 1female and 1 male.
> And
> would you cross fem AK to male **. I would not want to create a completely new strain just add to the yeild.



I'd say go for it.I think I remember reading that two different autos will more then likely turn out stable.I'm going to start some breeding projects this winter.I've got some Purple Widow,Big Bud,Bubblegum,NL,Durban Poison,and Hollands Hope pollen to play with.Think I'm gonna try Purple Widow and Big Bud first


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 28, 2008)

My gene pool consists of the list below. Ive been wanting to try a purple strain. How did you like the PW. and how many went purple?

Nirvana
--------------
White rihno
top44
ak48
Aurora Indica
bubble gum

other breeders
---------------
mtf x strawberry diesel 
cheese x og kush
Lowlife AK47
bogs lifesaver f2's
white widow x purple widow 
c99 x speed queen x strawberry diesel
super silver haze (i was gifted 3 beans)
Chronics Revenge 2 (bad germ rate so far)
Biggie Smalls


Also on a bummer note Ive missplaced  my camera battery charger. ANd my battery is dead....grrrrrr.......and Sony wants $50 for another one. shhesh


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 28, 2008)

My PW was daytime smoke but the purple seemed dominant. I've had four males and 1 girl and they all turned purple. Some lighter than the others but I had a dark purple male I used to make crosses with. Btw, no temp changes were needed.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know because all but one of my PW were in the big flood.The one I had in the back yard turned male so I didn't let it go to waste and got some pollen.
The way things are going there are going to be hundreds of stable autos within a few years.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys heres a small update. This stage i growth is so slow. Oh well in a couple weeks they'll  take off. and the Biggie smalls is already at its 3 fingure leaves! and where only 7 days from sprouting! 
My temps are staying in check. usually 78-80 with the M/H conversion bulb.

On a good note. My wife let me order some new seeds. Why, you ask?  I already have a nice collection. 

Cause I ordered Lowlifes White Russian and Hindu Kush!! :holysheep:  I cant wait to get them in my hands. Until next time.....


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice grow box good luck!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sweet  grow buddy


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys I went a head and took some new pics for yall. Boy they sure are growing like weeds  
Right now the Biggie smalls are growing way faster than the auto ak47s. I had two not sprout. And I wsa going to replace them with more auto ak's, But since I orderd auto white russian and auto hindu kush. I am planing one replaceing with those. So for now Im down to 6 until the post comes.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 2, 2008)

Lookin' Good and Healthy man...Do you know what genetics the Big smalls comes from??? This is gonna be sweet grow for sure...I love these autos  ...Keep us Updated ExArmy


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 2, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Lookin' Good and Healthy man...Do you know what genetics the Big smalls comes from??? This is gonna be sweet grow for sure...I love these autos  ...Keep us Updated ExArmy


 
he bro I really dont all I know is whats on DrChronics web site

*BIGGIE SMALL*



Big on production low in height.  our strongest  heavy handed indica forms a large single Kola and produces a sparking aray resin..a real flash back to the heavy aghani black days of the 70's, makes for potent bubblehash or oil.

Thc Content: dance hall stylee
Buzz: heavy hitter 
Mix :indica
Flowering : 52-55 days
Height : Short
Outdoor Harvest:   sept week 3-4 




Also on another note. I was just in the kitchen doing some chemistry.

My "clean water"
67 ppm
6.8 ph

My 1st feeding will be...(next watering)
220ppm 
6.7ph
added Foxfarm Grow Big 6-4-4
added Superthrive


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 3, 2008)

Well guys i tried a new seed broker. And am not getting good vibes. So I am not at this time getting the White Russian and the HK. Im going to wait for my tried and trued broker is back in stock. Thats a bummer but safer.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

what broker/breeder do you usually work with off doc Chron??? Hate to hear about the white russian, what happened???


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

hey how wide/ deep is ur box? sry if u alrdy posted it my comp isnt workn to well and is going rle slow so idnt wanna take 30 mins to go back a page lol. also where did u get the ducting from? u guys said it quiets down the fan?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 5, 2008)

my box is 26 in by 28in by 41 in. 
Im useing a euro style reflector. The reflector is about 8 in tall so thats 33in of vertical grow space.Im useing a 400w mh/hps. I also found some skinny sterlite trash cans that are 7.5 lt. (2gal), that fit perfectly for my space. I can actually fit 10 of them in my small box!

 I found the insulated ducting at Home depot. The only problem with there is you have to by 25ft at a time and I only needed mabe 4.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 5, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> what broker/breeder do you usually work with off doc Chron??? Hate to hear about the white russian, what happened???


 
I use to use Dr Chronic, but he stoped delevering to the US after the Marc Emry Saga. So I tried Dope-seeds.com and I got a bad vibe after 2 failed attempt to run card numbers that had plenty of money on them. Ill just wait until I can find them through another breeder.

I really like the sound of Lowlife's gear. And am super excited about growing his AK. I have grown Nirvana's Aurora Indica alot well iwas my main harvest for about a year. I honestly think there is way to much hype about strains. Just pick something that sounds good to you. Grow it right, take care of it, and when it comes time for harvest youll be happy. I o recomend trying knock of strains first. Atleast until you know your not going to kill them and you are competant in creating f2's so you can counter the money difference. Like Jack Herer is close to $200 for 10 seeds! Where Nirvana has a Jack Horor, thats "supose" to be the same for $30. Start with that. and if you like it get the real deal. I just wouldnt want to see anyone throw money away.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

hey where did u get ur light setup? its digital ballast right can run mh/hps bulbs im looking for a setup for a good price from a company i can trust i found this which seems to be a good deal check the link and tell me what u think


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

http://s178454875.onlinehome.us/complete_kits.htm

its the 400w deal at the very top of the page


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 5, 2008)

CHECK THIS SITE OUT  THEY HAVE A SHOP IN FL http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48930


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

err over an hour and a half away lol. plus idk if that deals rle as good as the one i found but theres also shipping and handling compared to gas, and i get 10 mpg lol


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 6, 2008)

JOA thats where I got mine from. HTG supply is a stand up place. Im going to have an update for yall tommorow.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 7, 2008)

this is the first time since he stopped that I tried buying seeds. So I really dont know where im going to get them.

Ok boys and girl. It still way early but ive never been wrong guessing. Bigiie smalls 1 and AK47 4 are makeing me get the male vibe. The others I think are female. We'll know in another 2 weeks or so. Enjoy the pics. Ive feed them tweice since the last update and Im about to flush seeing that were about to start flowering this week. Man I love these auto's.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

looking good bro!


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh on another note the seeds may be back on. Lets cross our fingures.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 8, 2008)

Well payment went through on the seeds. Ill update about them next when I have them in hand.

"Please Mr Marijuana God in the sky, let my Lowlife Hindu Kush and White Russian find me. And If the freebie Columbian Red finds me I will now it as a sign of peace and harmony"


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 10, 2008)

Well Guys I cut two boys down today both were auto ak's. I was going to try to save them but my wife said "no......no you cannot keep a plant in the liveing room" 
"But baby its a male plant"
"I dont care if its a male, You can only have 1 box. If you want a male keep him in there"

Long story short she didnt give in.

While in the process of cleaning up I was takeing out the root system for the soil. And sweet jesus. My plants are like 3 weeks old and I had roots filling the 2 gallon can! I think im in for a treat come harvest time!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome, Exa!!

 I knew that HPS would treat ya right, man


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 12, 2008)

i like what i  see so far good luck


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good man. I really like that box you made. You dont have any heat issues in there? I see you have your in/out but that light still isnt too hot? Im exarmy also so i know heat. haha good luck bro


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 12, 2008)

No I really dont have any heat issues. I have found that if I point my intake up it pulls in cooler air. This is only like a 2 degree difference. And if I can keep my wife from jacking with the darn a/c. I can keep my temps about 78-80 about 3 in away from the glass. Not perfect but Ill continur to tinker with it. I am working on another auto project right now and so Im going to leave things alone until i finish it. Ive spent to much time screwing around with box's for awhile and im kinda tired of it. Muddy can vouch for this one. I think ive had 5 differnet setups in the last year. And I finally have one that works half way decent.

I apreciate everyones kind words.

I watered again last night. I have found that with the bigger light I am haveing to water more. I gave the two biggie small "suspected female" 64oz of water each. With 1 tsp of Fox Farm Grow Big, 1/4 tsp epsom salt, 3tsp Fox Farm Big Bloom. I also Gave each AK47s 1/2tsp Grow Big, 1/2 tsp Fox Farm Tiger Bloom, and 3tsp Fox Farm Big Bloom.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 12, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Awesome, Exa!!
> 
> I knew that HPS would treat ya right, man


 
Im still useing the Metal Halide conversion bulb  I cant wait to see my yeilds bro.........I cant possible fail this time. Everything is right as far as enviroment this time. And Im not useing small containers. So I have to have big buds........No?

When the lights come back on Ill update with pics. The Biggie Smalls are getting Huge! Ive started LSTing the Bushy one. And I have a stick with no side branching that I may have plans for. If it turns out to be a donkey stub I see a SOG comeing after the autos are done.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys good news. I took my camera in the box and snaped a picture up ak47 #4's skirt

check it


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 12, 2008)

thats a nice big preflowering hair! lol looks like ur gonna have urself a lil lady bro


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 13, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Im still useing the Metal Halide conversion bulb  I cant wait to see my yeilds bro.........I cant possible fail this time. Everything is right as far as enviroment this time. And Im not useing small containers. So I have to have big buds........No?



 I think you'll have a great crop, bro! And you HAVE had 4 or 5 setups...lol

 I bet things are finally gonna settle down a bit for ya..so just sit back and watch em grow!

 If it seems that I've been sketchy lately, well... I have 

 I've been on Probation for the last *5 years for cultivation* and they were trying to jerk me around with me about it, but I talked to the DA today and he says that I'm no longer on probation!

 I don't have a Felony anymore, it dropped to a class 2 Missy and now hopefully I can get on with my life. 

 I feel like the weight of the world is off my shoulders, man. 

 Cultivation is the only offense I've ever been charged with, other than that, I've never even had a traffic ticket 

 Peace, Buddy!


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow I didnt know that bro! how many plants did you get caught with? What was all the perticulars for getting busted growing?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 14, 2008)

I dont know if its just me but Ive started detecting a smell like cat piss this morning. Not outside the box, but in you know what I mean?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe your cat got in the box. lol


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 15, 2008)

Dont have a cat , and the smell is getting stronger. I think its the biggie smalls.

I germed 4 more ak47's. 3 are healthy seedlings, but one of them lost its codoleadon (sp?) leaves. It still has tiny 1 blade leaves. But Im afraind it wont take. If thats the case, Im going to replace it with a clone from the biggie smalls, and Ill do the same with any males out of this bunch.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

hey how much watts and lumens per square foot do u run in that box? because i have a box running 154 w/foot, and 17,560L/foot (mh), 23,170L/ foot (hps) with a 600w mh/hps digital ballast setup in my closet grow. and u have any heat problems/ issues?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 15, 2008)

400w in a 2ft by 2ft box with a heigth of 41inches. Minus 7in for the reflector.
that gives me 34in of grow space (minus the containers. About a foot) That gives me 8 sq ft of grow room. So thats 50w per sq foot.

Right now im useing a M/H conversion bulb thats 38,000 lumens, and my HPS is 55,000

As long as you dumo the heat in the attic like your planning ( right?) you should be fine


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

ya thats my plan but do u think the one 449 cfm exhaust fan will be enough with the 4'' dampers for intake. cause i dont want to spend all of this money set everything up and my box be to hott. u know what i mean


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 16, 2008)

It will be more than fine. Im running a 4in so a six will deffinately work


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

wow those plants look great! good job! and thanks for that close up pistil shot - is a great picture! Keep it green


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks then bro uve gotb me more excited I can't wait till I start my grow an c those lil seedlings start to grow!


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow those plants look great! good job! and thanks for that close up pistil shot - is a great picture! Keep it green


 
I noticed a really nice shot earlier. Yould be more impressed by it. Ill try to take it tonight.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

man exarmy do u rle think ima be ok without an intake fan because some other peeps are worryn me lol


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 17, 2008)

You have 600w w/ a 400cfm fan. I think youll be ok, but if not you can get a cheap axial and use it for the intake.

http://www.orionfans.com/

Im useing the OA119-11-1


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh also, I started 12/12 for security reasons. Im hopeing the auto's wont lose to much of the yeild, and the biggie smalls can make up for the lost yeild. Wish me luck


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoa, they're lookin good ExArm ...These autos rock for sure...I'm hopin to get some lights soon so i can get an indoor happenin' , i've decided to go w/ the auto AK's for sure tho  ...And i was wonderin' , i think you mentioned cloning one of the Biggie smalls, have you had much experience cloning Auto strains??? Alot of ppl say that it's not really not a good idea , but i dunno...But keep it up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 17, 2008)

correct but its just in such a small space lol i have like 154 watts/square foot adn 22,000lumens/ square foot. but i also have a huge fan for such a small box. and if that fan doesnt work, couldnt i just get another exhaust fan thats like a 250 cfm or sumtn for more exhaust because im trying to stay away from intake fans because of the noise in the box. so would 2 exhaust be as efficient as one exhaust one intake, rather than 2 exhaust with a passive intake?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 21, 2008)

Bit of a nightmare just happend. Get a knock out the door, look out the peep hole to see two cops! My stomach drops. I wispered to the wife to take care of the plants and stash. Like we've discussed before. (our tolet has insane water preasure) I sneek out on to the patio. And yell around the corner "Is someone there?" By this point my wife is flushing as much as possible 
 Im haveing a heartattack by this point, The cop sticks his head around the corner and see's me.........in my head im like oh holey **** im going to jail and getting *** raped.......the cops walk up, and start in with the .......
"we got a complaint of loud music."
Officer It couldnt have been me My wife and I just came in from dinner and I came out to smoke a cig"..........to cover up pot smell 
"Do you mind if we come in"
"For a noise complaint?, was this some kind of party noise? Becasue my wife and I are here alone. If you need to your more than wecome to come in"
"We Do."

By this point im scared enough im about to **** myself, and confess everything ive everdone.

I tell them im come around and unlock the door, when I come inside my wife sayed shes finished "8 plants, and 4 oz of shwag gone" 


the come in peek around alittle, try to open the door to the bedroom, but its locked, because my grow box is right behind it.
"Whys this locked?"
We have our tv right behind the door, you have to come through the bathroom."


they go into the bedroom, look straght at the cabinet with the tv setting on top of it.  and ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................turn around and walk out saying they were sorry for the inconveince. Can i say o holy hell. Im sad I had to cut them down (well the wifey did but you know what I mean) but i didnt know what they wanted. And am glad im not getting raped by bubba. and I did get my white russian and hindu kush seeds in the mail. Thanks dope-seeds.com


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

You did the right thing.Sorry for the loss though


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

ya i would of reacted the same way bro. sorry still tho . but hey look forward to another grow atleast u can get that special feeling of the seed just beginning to sprout again


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

sorry to hear that bro but ya sounds like you did the right thing. its sounds as though they were tipped off somehow or had suspicions from what you said sounds like they were defo lookin for something!

Good luck in your next grow my friend


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think the same thing Thorn. My wife and I discussed it last night, I think er going to move out of the apt and into a house around Christmas. Ive just had to many problems trying to grow in an apt.


----------



## getlower99 (Sep 22, 2008)

super cool!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh holy **** ...that's some horrible news Army ...I hate to hear any story like that at anytime on here ...Glad to hear it all worked out, but sorry for the false alarm too  ...But like you said, at least you're not sleepin next to big bubba ...Sounds like they were definately suspicious somehow, possibly was tipped off ...be careful next time mang , till next time...Hope to see how your HK and WR  do ...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

getlower99 said:
			
		

> super cool!



errrr what is??


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 22, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> errrr what is??


 
Im hopeing he means super cool that they looked at it and didnt say anything. Yeah I planned on laying low as far as growing but I am here to help.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

Exarmy, im not sure what country you are in but here where I am from (us) the cops cannot go into your home without a warrant or permission. they can ask but you can say no. the home gets the utmost protection against illegal searches and seizures. also, in the future just because you see a cop don't get paranoid. you've could've been smoking now. simply speaking..flex your rights. jmo


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

true but still u never know what could happen and sometimes its worth it to get rid of it all. i mean who knows maybe they did have a warrant and would of found his plants and he would be with bubba right now. u never know but he did the right thing and played it safe


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 23, 2008)

so let's say they had a warrant and got the drug dogs you don't think that the dogs would smell whole plants of marijuana down a toilet bowl? I'm not saying not to play it safe I'm just saying to have a good exit strategy..flushing weed down the toilet bowl will get you busted quick...you need a better plan than that. thank god it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 23, 2008)

Really, all the cops need to do is _say_ they smelled marijuana and they can go in. Most of them probably wouldn't, unless you were rude about it. But you never know, cops are people too, and you can't trust people.

What might have happened is that apartment complex owners sometimes request police dogs to run through door to door. It stops at your door. etc. You might want to get one of those little scent sticks. Looks like chap-stick, and mark everywhere. Along walls toward the bottom, neighbor's doors, the dog alerts everywhere that way, not just your front door. I imagine it wouldn't hurt to mark all over the inside too. If your stash is in a cupboard but the dog is alerting all over the place everywhere else too... Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 25, 2008)

But if the dog alerts and they find fnothing they have nothing. POssible peripinalia (sp) Im happy with the choice I made. Yes I would have smoke now. But guess what.....I still have smoke Im smokeing now. So what if I had to buy it, most people do. If Im able to grow my own safely kudos, but I can also wait until i get to a legal state. I will be growing again when we get out of this hell hole in a couple months.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 25, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> But if the dog alerts and they find fnothing they have nothing. POssible peripinalia (sp) Im happy with the choice I made. Yes I would have smoke now. But guess what.....I still have smoke Im smokeing now. So what if I had to buy it, most people do. If Im able to grow my own safely kudos, but I can also wait until i get to a legal state. I will be growing again when we get out of this hell hole in a couple months.


Yeah, you made the right choice for sure. Jail probably sucks. Who wants to go sit on a bench that a bum pissed all over, with gang members and crack heads and tweakers? And all over a harmless plant...*_dumb_*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 26, 2008)

*sorry to hear of the loss exarmy ,,,but you and thewife did the right thing better to be safe than sorry ,,:48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, I think the same thing Thorn. My wife and I discussed it last night, I think er going to move out of the apt and into a house around Christmas. Ive just had to many problems trying to grow in an apt.


 


Sounds like a great christmas gift...apt living has way to many eyes around..good call...Take care and be safe


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 28, 2008)

You won't here any "woulda, coulda, shoulda" out of me ExA...I'm glad you and the missus are doin alright!

 Let me know if ya need anything, brudda!


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks bro, I think I made the right choose. And The wife is letting me upgrade when we get to the house, for being a good boy and not growing in our apt anymore. Im going to get one of the hydrohut xl! But im about to start growing herbs and flowers until then. Im not even thinking about giveing up growing this time. I love it to much. 

Where have you been hideing at bro?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 28, 2008)

Just been keepin it on the DL, man..my anxiety has been pretty bad lately!

 You and I have shite luck when it comes to our grows getting interrupted...lol

 I'll be around a bit more, bud..things are coolin off


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 1, 2008)

Well Guys I met another Exarmy that needs some serious help. He was also injured in Iraq like myself. And he asked me if I would be willing to teach him the ways, after a short conversation about him buying Jorge Cervantes's medical book........And he has a house that he owns! We are going to get started next week. And ill snap some picks for yall. as things progress. He's also allowing me to have a plant there until I get to my house!!!! Im back so Watch out


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 1, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> You and I have shite luck when it comes to our grows getting interrupted...lol


 

You Know it, dont we bro......I havent takin a plant to harvest in over 3 months!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope the new arrangements work out for ya, ExA...We'll get you a decent harvest yet, man..I'm prayin for ya!


----------

